# Sharpening stones- budget



## rjattack19 (Nov 7, 2008)

www.tuneyourskiandboards.com

i have this one and i picked it up from sports chalet for like 13 bucks, works great and it deburrs, sharpens and polishes.


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2009)

Another related question I thought of is regarding the actual polishing with these stones. It looks as though everyone does it freehand. Do I need to be concerned about deteriorating the edge I just put on when I run a diamond file over it?


----------



## MunkySpunk (Jan 7, 2009)

Cheap stones. Stop looking for snowboard specific ones. If it works on your knife, it works on your board.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Mpagano9 said:


> Hey gang. I looked around a bit, but I'm not sure that this discussion has taken place on these forums in the past.
> 
> I recently picked up some tools for tuning/waxing. To try and save money, I have gotten anything I can from a hardware store. One thing I haven't bought yet (particularly due to costs) are some stones to finish off my edges.
> 
> ...


you only need the pocket stone


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2009)

Thanks to all of you. I suspected a lot of it was superfluous for anyone outside of the olympics. I will pick up a pocket stone from my hardware store tonight.


----------

